# Rick Toone Build



## bulb (May 22, 2013)

Rick Toone is cooking up something mysterious and wonderful for me, can't say much more at this point, but you can find perhaps a bit more info here:
Movement | Eyes - Rick Toone | Luthier



















Keep an eye out for updates
Photos by Rick Toone


----------



## ikarus (May 22, 2013)

awesome! Cant wait to see more...


----------



## quoenusz (May 22, 2013)

Very nice shape! That armrest looks very comfortable!

Is it going to be a 6,7 or 8 string?


----------



## bulb (May 22, 2013)

it is going to be a 6 string


----------



## StevenC (May 22, 2013)

I saw some of those pictures on the Rick Toone site the other day, but I'm very glad you posted a close up of the neck joint. 

At this stage can you say how thin the neck will be? I couldn't tell if S2 had a neck as thin as Blur, or not.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (May 22, 2013)

Nice, I've been fond of his work for a while now, cant wait to see it come together.


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 22, 2013)

Looks pretty nice so far. Hopefully he doesn't hack away at it with a chisel.


----------



## skeels (May 22, 2013)

Can you tell us what the opening in the lower "horn" is for?


----------



## celticelk (May 22, 2013)

skeels said:


> Can you tell us what the opening in the lower "horn" is for?



Toone's control system is actually mounted in multiple planes: on the top face and on the perpendicular face of the lower horn (more or less where the strap button lives on the upper horn). I've never seen a good explanation of how it's wired, but it's certainly intriguing.


----------



## silent_k (May 23, 2013)

celticelk said:


> Toone's control system is actually mounted in multiple planes: on the top face and on the perpendicular face of the lower horn (more or less where the strap button lives on the upper horn). I've never seen a good explanation of how it's wired, but it's certainly intriguing.



You can see a good picture of the layout on this page: Harmonic Convergence - Rick Toone | Luthier -- in the second to last picture Chris Buono is holding the S2 model and you can see how the controls are mounted. I know in other instruments Rick has used a ToneStyler passive tone control and I think that's the plan with the S2, although it sounds like aspects of the switching and pickup configurations are in flux (he states as much in the comments on the post on this page).


----------



## Polythoral (May 23, 2013)

How is that bolt-on joint going to work? Those holes look hugely spaced for a 6 string neck.


----------



## Walterson (May 24, 2013)

Polythoral said:


> How is that bolt-on joint going to work? Those holes look hugely spaced for a 6 string neck.



The bolts are outside of the traditional Neck shape....


----------



## makesexnotwar (May 24, 2013)

let me guess... it will be another blue guitar?


----------



## Malkav (May 24, 2013)

makesexnotwar said:


> let me guess... it will be another blue guitar?


 
If it is who cares? It's Misha's guitar, he's paying for it, he gets whatever colour he wants


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 24, 2013)

I heard Misha has a guitar that is painted in a colour that nobody can distinguish. Nobody knows which, though.


----------



## forshagesan (May 24, 2013)

That is a sexy carve


----------



## Polythoral (May 24, 2013)

Walterson said:


> The bolts are outside of the traditional Neck shape....



Ah, alright, that's what I was figuring. I couldn't seem to find any pictures that showed the type of neck joint used though. Neat.


----------



## holt preston (May 27, 2013)

I'm starting to really dig these unique styled guitars.


----------



## jonajon91 (May 27, 2013)

Rick Toone + bulb?!

Only good things can come from this!


---edit---

Specs? are you going to use the crazy bridge system?


----------



## bulb (May 28, 2013)

yes!


----------



## Jacobine (May 29, 2013)

makesexnotwar said:


> let me guess... it will be another blue guitar?



Maybe blue hardware like Tosin's Toone build. That'd look pretty tits, yo


----------



## Imbrium998 (May 29, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> are you going to use the crazy bridge system?



You mean the medieval torture device adapted to be used as a guitar bridge. I am paying attention lol


----------



## Rook (May 29, 2013)

Mr Manbulb, if you will.

What's the deal with Toone? Is it a he-apparoaches-you type deal? Designs like 'blur' I just find amazing, I'd love to own something of his one day. If I got the chance I'd be tempted to just say 'this is loosely what I want, go nuts' haha.

This looks great btw.


----------



## Malkav (May 30, 2013)

Rook said:


> 'this is loosely what I want, go nuts' haha.


 
I have a feeling that with Rick Toone he could make something that incorporates your chosen specs, but what you've said above would probably be the way to ensure you get an incredible instrument that is entirely unique, just seems like one of those builders who's judgement alone you could trust


----------



## bulb (Jun 4, 2013)

I am trusting him with the build though he did ask me a lot of questions (some very abstract) trying to get a sense of what I was after and what aesthetic both sonically and visually I am into.

Toone along with Doug (Blackmachine) and Vik are probably the only luthiers I would just trust to spec out the instrument for me.


----------



## Malkav (Jun 5, 2013)

bulb said:


> I am trusting him with the build though he did ask me a lot of questions (some very abstract) trying to get a sense of what I was after and what aesthetic both sonically and visually I am into.



Out of interest what kinds of questions were they? You don't have to post your answers, would just be very interested in knowing what the ordering process is like 

On a side note, my country's local guitar forum also has a Gorgeous Guitars section - Posted some of Rick's work there - They refer to him now as that looney Toone...

Though they are more vintage minded there...


----------



## bulb (Jul 26, 2013)

Here are some rather cryptic photos that Rick sent me as an update. He really doesn't want to give much away, but the guitar is almost done!


----------



## flo (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh no there is a paint damage!!!! 
Seriously Toone is one of the most inspiring luthiers out there.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 27, 2013)

this will probably be the first toone build i like since it doesnt seem to be made from drift wood


----------



## jonajon91 (Jul 27, 2013)

Perhaps you need to go on his website. I can think of two guitars from him that were built from driftwood


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Jul 27, 2013)

The body looks mysteriously awesome ..... wonder how it's gonna end up being


----------



## technomancer (Jul 27, 2013)

purple anodized something or other


----------



## AwDeOh (Jul 27, 2013)

Looks like a rock climbing carabiner or some-such.


----------



## Suitable (Jul 27, 2013)

You can climb mountains with this guitar?!? I must have!!!! Who needs an Alpine Star, I have my guitar!!!


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jul 28, 2013)

AwDeOh said:


> Looks like a rock climbing carabiner or some-such.



I think it's part of Toone's bridge system.


----------



## JPMike (Jul 28, 2013)

Can't wait to see the final outcome...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 28, 2013)

The purple bit looks like it belongs on the amazing Toone headless tuner bridge.


----------



## Aris_T (Jul 30, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> The purple bit looks like it belongs on the amazing Toone headless tuner bridge.





Body Mount Tuner - TOONE & TOWNSEND


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 30, 2013)

It's hard to tell which piece it is, but you can see it in his technical drawings. It's one of the individual string saddle bits. Whatever you'd call them.


----------



## Aris_T (Jul 30, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> It's hard to tell which piece it is, but you can see it in his technical drawings. It's one of the individual string saddle bits. Whatever you'd call them.



Yeah, it's in the second layer to the background.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 30, 2013)

Aris_T said:


> Yeah, it's in the second layer to the background.



exactly!


----------



## bulb (Aug 6, 2013)

MOAR!


----------



## Watty (Aug 6, 2013)

Vin.


----------



## Danukenator (Aug 6, 2013)

Rick easily makes my favorite "art" guitars! I'd love to sit down and try one someday. Hopefully, I'll get out to NAMM sooner or later and test one out.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh man that thing is going to be awesome.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 7, 2013)

Rick Toone builds are always so fun to follow. He really makes some other-worldy stuff. 

Can't wait to see this finished, Misha


----------



## nostealbucket (Aug 7, 2013)

You better make a video after you get this, Misha. At least 6.


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 7, 2013)

It's looking quite mechanical ... or maniacal.  Sub for updates!


----------



## JPMike (Aug 7, 2013)

What is going on... My head hurts!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 8, 2013)

The guitar just got shipped to Bulb. If you are on instagram, he made a video post yesterday


----------



## Walterson (Aug 14, 2013)

We need more pics!


----------



## InfinityCollision (Aug 14, 2013)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/245976-ngd-rick-toone-s2.html


----------



## Walterson (Aug 14, 2013)

InfinityCollision said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/245976-ngd-rick-toone-s2.html



How did I manage to miss that?


----------

